# Aufnehmen von Akustischer Gitarre und Gesang



## Pickelday (23. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine akustische Gitarre und meine Stimme aufnehmen am pc. Ich habe leider überhaupt keine vorkenntnisse  und wollte fragen, wie ich da nun vorzugehen habe. Ein Mikrofon habe ich mir schon herausgesucht, das hier
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_b5_kleinmembranmikro.htm
Ich habe in anderen Beiträgen gehört, dass man auch noch ein Interface benötigt, so eins wie das
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_micplug_usb.htm
Was man damit jetzt aber anstellen muss ist mir noch unklar.
Danke shcon mal im vorrasu für die Hilfe

Felix


----------

